# Radon Designcontest 2016 - "Let's paint!"



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2016)

*"Let’s paint" - Gestalte Deinen eigenen Swoop 170 Rahmen*

Werde zum Bikedesigner und gewinne einen nagelneuen Swoop-Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer im persönlichen Gewinnerdesign!

Bei der Gestaltung sind Dir (fast) keine Grenzen gesetzt. Es ist Dir überlassen, wie der Rahmen aussehen soll und mit welchem Programm Du arbeiten möchtest. Lediglich die Form des Rahmens sowie die Positionierung der vorgegebenen Radon-Designelementen (Radon-Schriftzug, Swoop-Schriftzug, Radon-Headbadge) geben wir vor. Das hierfür benötigte Material und alle weiteren Informationen findest Du auf unserer Homepage unter: www.radon-bikes.de/designcontest

Wir sind gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge! 

Euer RADON-Team


----------



## Hike_O (28. Januar 2016)

Sehr geile Aktion!

Die Schriftzüge kann ich aber auch anderweitig sehr gut gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (2. Februar 2016)

Dürfen die Schriftzüge verformt werden oder sind die nur zum simplen drauf klatschen gedacht?
Des weiteren bedeutet folgende Formulierung: "*Radon-Schriftzug:* Oberrohr/Unterrohr"
Das der Schriftzug sowohl aufs Unter UND Oberrohr muss oder nur auf eins von beiden?
Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Februar 2016)

Blades schrieb:


> Dürfen die Schriftzüge verformt werden oder sind die nur zum simplen drauf klatschen gedacht?
> Des weiteren bedeutet folgende Formulierung: "*Radon-Schriftzug:* Oberrohr/Unterrohr"
> Das der Schriftzug sowohl aufs Unter UND Oberrohr muss oder nur auf eins von beiden?
> Grüße



Hi,

die Schrift kann natürlich skaliert werden - allerdings nicht verformt (also gestaucht, gezogen, gestreckt etc.) werden. Der "Radon" Schriftzug soll entweder auf das Ober- oder Unterrohr gebracht werden. Viel Spaß 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Blades (2. Februar 2016)

Schade, durch das Verformen der Schrift hätte man wunderbar den Schwung des Rahmens unterstützen und das Agiler wirken lassen können.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## FrozenIdentity (2. Februar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Schrift kann natürlich skaliert werden - allerdings nicht verformt (also gestaucht, gezogen, gestreckt etc.) werden. Der "Radon" Schriftzug soll entweder auf das Ober- oder Unterrohr gebracht werden. Viel Spaß
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hätte ich das doch nur etwas eher gewusst, dass man nicht strecken darf :/
Wie sieht das bei den Formen am Heck aus?
Dort wo die Schaltung später befestigt wird, sieht man ja, dass dort ein "3D" Objekt liegt, kann man das auch in der eigenen Farbe einfärben und mit einer anderen Farbe eine Kennzeichnung machen, dass das Objekt an der Stelle liegt?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. März 2016)

Radon Designcontest "Let's paint" - die Abstimmung läuft!

Mehr als 180 Designvorschläge haben uns seit Ende Januar erreicht, unsere Jury hat sich nach der Sichtung nun für 50 Final-Designs entschieden! An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei allen Teilnehmern für die großartige, kreative Arbeit bedanken!

Der Vorschlag, welcher bis zum 15.03.2016 um 12:00 Uhr die meisten Likes bekommt, hat gewonnen. Ist es Dein Vorschlag? Dann hast Du einen nagelneuen Swoop 170-Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer im persönlichen Gewinnerdesign gewonnen. Glückwunsch!

Außerdem verlosen wir unter allen 50 Designs, welche nun im Finale sind, 10 Radon T-Shirts. Viel Erfolg!

Hier geht's direkt zur Abstimmung: http://goo.gl/zxLkvv

Gruß, das Radon Team

‪


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. März 2016)

Designcontest "Let's paint" - Die Entscheidung

Glückwunsch an Michele L. aus Italien: er hat in den letzten Tagen mächtig aufgeholt und die meisten Stimmen für seinen Designvorschlag bekommen. Mit gut 200 Stimmen Vorsprung zum zweitplatzierten Gregory D. und Heiko P. auf dem dritten Platz kann sich Sieger Michele nun auf einen exklusiven Swoop Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer in seinem Gewinnerdesign freuen!

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer für's mitmachen - wir waren von der Qualität und Kreativität überwältigt und waren froh, dass nicht wir die Entscheidung treffen mussten  

Unter allen 50 Finalisten verlosen wir zudem 10 "Shut up & ride" Shirts - die Gewinner werden in Kürze per Mail kontaktiert.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. März 2016)

Schade. Ich habe ohnehin nicht damit gerechnet, dass mein(e) Favorit(in) gewinnt, aber hätte es mir bei 2, 3 anderen gut vorstellen können.
Diese sind leider nicht auf dem Podest gelandet. 
Dafür relative Standard-Designs und der Erste mit 200(!) Stimmen Vorsprung 
Dennoch Glückwunsch an den Gewinner


----------



## c0rtez (17. März 2016)

Muss auch sagen das mich das Ergebnis arg wundert. Habe selbst auch nicht damit gerechnet zu gewinnen, aber gerade das Gewinnerdesign ist ja wirklich 0815 da steckt kaum ne Stunde Arbeitszeit drin. 

Wahrscheinlich ordentlich gepusht der gute... Aber wehe man lässt mal n Kommentar fallen für den Wunsch nach nem Vote 

Naja seis drum, hat Spaß gemacht dabei zu sein und dennoch Glückwunsch an den Gewinner 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. März 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Schade. Ich habe ohnehin nicht damit gerechnet, dass mein(e) Favorit(in) gewinnt, aber hätte es mir bei 2, 3 anderen gut vorstellen können.
> Diese sind leider nicht auf dem Podest gelandet.
> Dafür relative Standard-Designs und der Erste mit 200(!) Stimmen Vorsprung
> Dennoch Glückwunsch an den Gewinner





c0rtez schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen das mich das Ergebnis arg wundert. Habe selbst auch nicht damit gerechnet zu gewinnen, aber gerade das Gewinnerdesign ist ja wirklich 0815 da steckt kaum ne Stunde Arbeitszeit drin.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ordentlich gepusht der gute... Aber wehe man lässt mal n Kommentar fallen für den Wunsch nach nem Vote
> 
> ...



Hi,

auch uns hat es verwundert, dass richtig außergewöhnliche Designvorschläge nicht so den Anklang gefunden haben - mein persönlicher Favorit ist z.B. im letzten Drittel gelandet...

Bzgl. der Abstimmung: klar - gegen "Werbung" bei Freunden (sei es über FB, Mail oder auch persönlich) kann man (und sollte man) nicht gegen angehen, da es m.E. vollkommen legitim ist. Wir haben die Abstimmung bereits extra außerhalb von Facebook gemacht, haben pro Mailadresse nur ein Vote zugelassen und haben auf verdächtige Automatismen und Spam-Mails geachtet. 

Was wäre denn euer Vorschlag für zukünftige Projekte/Abstimmungen? Bei einer "internen" Jury von uns wären mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht alle zufrieden 


Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (17. März 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch uns hat es verwundert, dass richtig außergewöhnliche Designvorschläge nicht so den Anklang gefunden haben - mein persönlicher Favorit ist z.B. im letzten Drittel gelandet...
> 
> ...


Puh, das ist hin wie her nie einfach. Klar - ich würde mir die Verantwortung auch nicht auflasten wollen - bzw. mich den darauffolgenden Reaktionen der Community stellen wollen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal versuchen ausgewählten Leuten (eurem Sports Team, guten Bekannten in der Bikeindustrie) eine Auswahl an Designs vorlegen, mit der Bitte, einem Design 2 und einem Design 1 Stimme zu geben.... 

Keine Ahnung. Irgendwie sowas


----------



## filiale (17. März 2016)

Wie wäre es mal keine Biker zu fragen sondern mit 10 Vorschlägen auf Bildern ausgedruckt in die UNI zu gehen und abstimmen zu lassen...


----------



## everywhere.local (18. März 2016)

Da gibt es sicher auch Biker und der Rest wird sich eher eingeschränkt dafür interessieren, denke ich. Generell ist das Interesse bei Studenten für einen Random-Aushang, der nicht direkt ins eigene Interessengebiet fällt, doch sehr beschränkt. (Ich war selbst Student)


----------



## Hike_O (18. März 2016)

Die Aktion wurde genau richtig aufgezogen. Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Die Masse hat abgestimmt und wie immer passst das Ergebnis einigen nicht.
Evtl. ist der eigene Geschmack auch einfach nicht so Massenkompatibel? 
Ich hätte ebenfalls andere Vorschläge bevorzugt, aber die nun Gewählten sind auch ok.
Man kann es einfach nicht allen recht machen.
Mir kommen die gewählten Designs subjektiv so vor, als wenn es Kopien von bereits vorhandenen Designs anderer Hersteller sind.


----------



## Foxiwave (20. März 2016)

Tolles Design. Sehr wertig. Den Designer fürs nächste Slide vorbuchen !


----------



## pilliwiddli (28. März 2016)

Hatte selbst teilgenommen und kam nicht mal unter die 50.
War über einige Vorschläge etwas verwundert. Und auch der Sieger entspricht gar nicht meinem Geschmack.
Trotzdem Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

